# LOTR liscences



## e.Blackstar (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey, I was just thinking (what a surprise, huh?) about LOTR vanity plates, like Nazgul, Rngbrer, etc. That led me to wonder...if LOTR characters had vanity plates, what would they be?

Aragorn:
CUNGNDR
STLNTKNG

Frodo:
RNGBRER
OUCH!
POORME
HELP!

Well? Can you think of more? Pray tell!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 5, 2003)

I was actulay thinking of getting a Vanity plate when I can drive entitled:

FRDOLIVS

or maybe even

[space][space]B[space]C[space][space]

Can't think of any others at the moment... I'm trying to keep my brain on standby and not think to much so it's not hard to go to sleep... cuz i gotta go to sleep in like.. 2 minutes


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 5, 2003)

Or instead of B C How about BlkCptn?

Eh?


----------



## Turin (Aug 5, 2003)

Mine could just be Turin.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Aug 5, 2003)

Frodo's would have to be:

9FNGRS

Gandalf:

MTHRNDR
SHDOFAX

Aragorn:

RANGER
DUNEDAN
LNGSHKS
ELESSAR

With a bumper sticker: "The King is Back!"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Treyar _
> *Or instead of B C How about BlkCptn?
> 
> Eh? *



Because B C is way more mysterious and cooler. Plus I'm trying to steer away from the Gothic vibes


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Sep 8, 2003)

Treyar i had to say 'Oh my god you though of something even thou it's weird it's cool.' But yeah good job. Cuz I haven't been on for a while so cool...


----------



## MacAddict (Sep 9, 2003)

MacFreak for me  Or something that says Mac in it, if I 'ever' get my license and a car.


~MacAddict


----------



## Talierin (Sep 9, 2003)

I'd like to get....

K8ERTOT
TALIRIN
GOTMAC
KATYDID
KATERS


----------



## Gandalf White (Sep 9, 2003)

This thread seems to be teetering on the edge, shall we discuss LotR plates, or our plates?  

If/when I get a Vette I want the plate to be 'ENVY ME'  

Otherwise...

~NAZGUL
~1 RING
~GANDALF

All cool, and probably copyrighted... 



> MacFreak


 I think a letter will have to be shaved off that, unless they have bigger license plates by the time you drive.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 10, 2003)

My state has a six number/letter limit. ..

That said, I would do HLG which is sort of tolkienish in that it is part of my user name.

Any of the big guys could be maia. ..

or valar

or Eru could be Big Guy.


----------



## Éomond (Sep 11, 2003)

I'd like to get something like....

RDOFROH
RHIRRIM

or...

LOTR
ROTK

i don't know, it's late eh?


----------



## Valdarmyr (Sep 12, 2003)

Easy one here for Yay...I mean for Gollum...PRESHUS

For any Hobbit, as long as their feet reach the pedals...IMHNGRY

For Arwen...ELFBABE 

Gandalf? FLYUFLS

If Sam buys Frodo a car...MRFRODO

And Boromir should have a sticker in the back window saying "HOBBIT ON BOARD"


----------



## Gandalf White (Sep 14, 2003)

> My state has a six number/letter limit. ..


 Wow, I thought the 7-space limit was nationwide.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 14, 2003)

It might be. Our official plates have only six spots, however, and I read somewhere that it was six. . .


----------



## Turin (Sep 15, 2003)

Heres a couple for me Blksrd, or Turmbr.


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 18, 2003)

WHTLADY, or SHLDMDN, maybe. Or DRNHELM. 

The plate on my dad's canary yellow Jenson-Healy convertible (aka 'Jenny') was 'MISTRSS'


----------

